# interesting sex chat



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Where are the forums for interesting talk simply about sex? especially any that have real-time chat?

Any recommendations?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

1-800-Cal-Girl. First two minutes are free.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The Mighty Fred said:


> Where are the forums for interesting talk simply about sex? especially any that have real-time chat?
> 
> Any recommendations?


How about you talk to your wife about sex?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm taking bets on how long before this thread gets yanked. I'm already impressed by the half hour.

That said, @The Mighty Fred if you have kink specific questions or concerns my PM is open and I can give you a Hangouts contact.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Cletus said:


> 1-800-Cal-Girl. First two minutes are free.


Lies! They charge you for those 2 minutes. I mean....that's what I heard....


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel sorry for your wife.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I’m disappointed in my TAM fam that even entertained this guy. Saw him from day one.

Need my rest tonight...laundry tomorrow:

 
 
 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry to use the wrong term. I just wonder if there's an equivalent to Talk about Marriage that has sex as its subject. A serious forum.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

The Mighty Fred said:


> Sorry to use the wrong term. I just wonder if there's an equivalent to Talk about Marriage that has sex as its subject. A serious forum.


You mean like the sex in marriage section?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

The Mighty Fred said:


> Sorry to use the wrong term. I just wonder if there's an equivalent to Talk about Marriage that has sex as its subject. A serious forum.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> You mean like the sex in marriage section?
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


I mean realtime chat not posts.


----------



## Liezel (Nov 27, 2020)

Livvie said:


> I feel sorry for your wife.


Me too


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

The Mighty Fred said:


> I mean realtime chat not posts.


Chat rooms seem to be a passé thing. Back in the day, there were all sort of rooms for a variety of topics in Yahoo chat.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> Chat rooms seem to be a passé thing. Back in the day, there were all sort of rooms for a variety of topics in Yahoo chat.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


i am certainly not an expert in modern social media, but i believe places like reddit, ashley madison, Adult Friend finder, tinder, grindr, and so on. these are geared at finding sex partners.

If instead you want technical discussions on sex technique...you would have to be a lot more specific on exactly what type of sex you want, and how you want it. there is a website for every fetish imaginable.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cletus said:


> 1-800-Cal-Girl. First two minutes are free.


Geez Cletus. Lmao


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The Mighty Fred said:


> I mean realtime chat not posts.


What is it exactly you are seeking?Do you want to talk to women about sex? What do you want to talk abotu exactly? I suggest you talk to your wife.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Remember, this is the guy who'd like to "swing" and by that he clarified, the real deal is he wants to have sex with other women, he'd like FWB situations.

This is yet another track he's taking into the woods of looking for outside the marriage sexual stimulation.

Real time chatting with people about sex?

I think you should be honest with your wife how sexually restless you are. I think she should be given the chance to decide if you are someone she wants to stay married to.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Cletus said:


> 1-800-Cal-Girl. First two minutes are free.


So I googled the number and it's for the Los Angeles county girl scout store.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> Chat rooms seem to be a passé thing. Back in the day, there were all sort of rooms for a variety of topics in Yahoo chat.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


I remember those. I used to use the Yahoo chat rooms back in the day. It was a good way to pass time while I was at work. I switched over to forums after the chat rooms died off.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Fred you will find what you are looking for on ‘fetlife.com’ 

Groups for everyone from vanilla to extreme. 

Take your pick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Oldmatelot said:


> I think Fred you will find what you are looking for on ‘fetlife.com’
> 
> Groups for everyone from vanilla to extreme.
> 
> ...


He's looking more chat than forum, and Get dropped their chat feature a while back. The format is closer to forum there.

Although I agree, it's a great social media site for those into anything even slightly "alternative". You can find local groups for social and/or learning, support groups for just about anything, and groups where kinksters gather to talk about non kink things. Largest and oldest group is "Kinky and Geeky", and rarely does a kink topic come up, although when they do they tend to bunch up.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mighty Fred said:


> Where are the forums for interesting talk simply about sex? especially any that have real-time chat?
> 
> Any recommendations?


Why don't you chat with our spouse.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> I remember those. I used to use the Yahoo chat rooms back in the day. It was a good way to pass time while I was at work. I switched over to forums after the chat rooms died off.


I’d get fired if I did that!!!!


----------

